# A few more Pampho's



## neil hayles (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi,had the camera out today,so took a few snaps of the spids.
1st up mature male P.sp Ecuador 2.








































Sub adult male P.vespertinus








Sub adult female P.vespertinus








mature male P.sp.Machalla making a new sperm web 








cheers...Neil


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

:gasp: They're boooootiful what a stunning genus :flrt:


----------



## neil hayles (Jul 12, 2008)

paynestaley said:


> :gasp: They're boooootiful what a stunning genus :flrt:


 Why thankyou very much 
cheers...Neil


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

There all soooo gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*pampho*

stuning t,s ,i just wish it was the females that had the colour,i have 2 ,a nigricolour ,sandoming goliath ,stunning


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

They look wicked especially the Sub adult male P.vespertinus :2thumb:


----------



## neil hayles (Jul 12, 2008)

Pleco07 said:


> They look wicked especially the Sub adult male P.vespertinus :2thumb:


You think they look nice as subadult...this is a mature male P.vespertinus...even more stunning i think 








cheers...Neil


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

neil hayles said:


> You think they look nice as subadult...this is a mature male P.vespertinus...even more stunning i think
> image
> cheers...Neil


Purple is my fav colour but I prefer the sub adult. Each to their own tho


----------

